# Best non jab recovery supplements.



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

After long days in the saddle I’m drained and need a rest day or two. What can I take for accelerated recovery? Grey areas welcomed but not sure on injections. Also no silly expensive growth hormones.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Clean food, multi vit, plenty of water, zma


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Uptonogood said:


> Clean food, multi vit, plenty of water, zma


Basically this and enough quality sleep is plenty.


----------



## dmick1986 (10 mo ago)

If you want cheap growth hormone then urine therapy...bodybuilders are drinking buffalo urine by the gallon but your own has growth hormone, stem cells, BCAA's, vitamins and minerals, gives a serious energy boost and it's sterile. It'll definitely accelerate recovery but i think that borders on the 'get to f**k' for most people lol


----------



## Ironpump86 (9 mo ago)

milzy said:


> After long days in the saddle I’m drained and need a rest day or two. What can I take for accelerated recovery? Grey areas welcomed but not sure on injections. Also no silly expensive growth hormones.


8/10 hours sleep
Glutamine 
Multi vit
Session with the chiropractor.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

You could try MK677 although its not for everyone.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dmick1986 said:


> If you want cheap growth hormone then urine therapy...bodybuilders are drinking buffalo urine by the gallon but your own has growth hormone, stem cells, BCAA's, vitamins and minerals, gives a serious energy boost and it's sterile. It'll definitely accelerate recovery but i think that borders on the 'get to f**k' for most people lol


Dude, just stop......😂


----------

